# Networking >  How to connect to the server through my home computer

## Geek_Guest

I have configured routing and remote access in 2003 server and enabled remote desktop options in my home computer. However I am not able to connect to the server from my home computer.

Could any one let me know how to connect to the server through my home computer.

Sameer.

*Question asked by visitor Sameer Kumar*

----------


## Haitalk

No need to enable RRAS if both server and home PC are connected to Internet. Use RRAS only if you need to dialup to server using telephone line and in that case you need to first establish dialup connection to server and then use remote desktop to connect to server from home pc. If you already have net connection, just use the public ip of server to connect from home pc using remote desktop. In both cases you must have enabled Allow Remote Desktop connections option in the properties of server. ie. My Computer-->Remote-->Remote Desktop.

----------

